# My new 2006 Marzocchi 66 SL RC3 (yes, you read that correct.. RC3)



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Got a new 2006 66 SL yesterday to replace my 09 66 RC3, my 4th one that is now on its way back to the aussie distro for the same problems (creeking crown, sloppy bushings) I still like the Marzocchi forks for its open bath damper and RC3 cart. Well the 09 66 was just sitting round, and tonight i was tinkering, and had a brainwave that maybe i could swap the RC2 damper in the 2006 66 for the RC3 damper. Well i pulled both out, switched some bits round and BAM..

Got a bombproof 2006 chassis rocking the RC3 damper :thumbsup: 

Ill post a in depth How to on how i did it later for anyone whos interested in the shocks and suspension forum, but for now, heres some teaser pics

Just throwing the idea out, does this mean you could have 06/07 66 rc3x fork? seems interesting, or even a 2006/2007 ETA RC3?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I'm thinking about doing the same thing to my 55 ata.. obviously it's a bit easier b/c they make a RC3 cart for the 55 already..


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice one Nick.

Who needs multi million £/$ development programmes when you've got blokes in sheds!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

oh many industries are build on blokes in sheds!!!


----------



## santaheckler (Jan 31, 2004)

Were you able to make it 180mm travel from the 170mm travel?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

What was wrong with RC2?


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Nice going Nick. I have often wondered if the RC3 cartridge top cap was the same size/thread as the '06 model, and if the hole on the bottom of the fork leg accomodated the RC3 as well. Good going.
If Nick still has the doppio cartridge in there, which I believe he does, it's still a 170mm fork, allthough the chassis will allow 180mm, with the proper carts.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool! Also, make sure your 06 Sl lowers are aligned right. I had one and the lowers were way off and caused insane stiction. 

I personally think RC3 is the best feeling damper in mainstream forks today. That's super hot that it fit in there! I wonder about upgrading an 06 66 RC2x with RC3... hmmm....


----------



## tnickols (May 24, 2008)

it wasn't RC3


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Cheer guys

Renegade: Thats what i was wondering myself, and upon taking both carts out and comparing side by side, the only difference it that the RC3 was abit longer than the RC2 and there was some sort of metal washer screw on the bottom which i had to remove, the foot nut threads and the topcap threads are the same for both carts

Yopawn: Thankfully, my lowers werent a set of the misaligned ones. I also agree with you on the RC3, it is the best feeling damper out of the main 3 (mission control and fox FIT) this was the main reason for me trying to retro fit the cart into the 06, the only thing i was gonna miss from the 09 fork was the RC3 cart, but thankfully i wont be now!

Santaheckler: No the fork is still at 170, the doppio cart only goes to 170mm, so thats what it stays at, but the potential to go to 180 is there as renegade said using the correct carts

Here are some more pics, the two carts side by side, the RC2 on top and RC3 on bottom, and the metal washer nut that is on the base of the RC3 cart

(PS: sorry for the crappy photo quality, my main camera isnt working at the moment so i had to use my mobile phones camera)


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

VERY COOL. I have been dreaming of replacing the cartridges in my 07 66 ATA SL1. I am suffering from the infamous wind-down issue. I am trying stiffer detent springs first. Other than that the for feels great, but I would love to reproduce my old 07 66 ETA with a RC3 cart for my 09 SX trail.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

you would need an eta cartridge to fix your problem.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

captain spaulding said:


> I'm thinking about doing the same thing to my 55 ata.. obviously it's a bit easier b/c they make a RC3 cart for the 55 already..


i had thought about getting a 09 55 ata micro and replacing the damper with a rc3. even talked to marz. was going to do it until i found out it would cost 350 bucks. you have to replace the damper and a couple of other things too. something about the tst cartridges dont clip into the lowers like the rc3 does so you have to get extra parts for it.

would be sick to have a 125-165 travel adjust fork with rc3 on my nomad.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

StinkyOne said:


> VERY COOL. I have been dreaming of replacing the cartridges in my 07 66 ATA SL1. I am suffering from the infamous wind-down issue. I am trying stiffer detent springs first. Other than that the for feels great, but I would love to reproduce my old 07 66 ETA with a RC3 cart for my 09 SX trail.


Are you using the 08+ ATA top cap? I had wind down issues on my 2007 888 ATA SL. Put the 08 top cap on and problem solved. The 08+ top cap has indents that lock into the notches of the top cap and prevents the ATA from totating.

Call Marzocchi, they'll send you one for free.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Interesting. I'm really surprised to hear your comparison to RC3 vs FIT. I assumed more dials meant better fork...


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Not sure they will send it for free. I left SoCal and moved to Croatia.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

So how 'bout an update.. is that RC3 damper still working ok in there??


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

PsyCro said:


> So how 'bout an update.. is that RC3 damper still working ok in there??


Running like a god dam champ! :thumbsup:

The other day i bought a brand new 07 66 RC2X which had a faulty RC2 cart (cart makes a sawing sound throughout its stroke) The Aussie distro said it will be warrantied, but they wont have any RC2 carts till the next order comes (6 weeks) so i ordered an RC3 cart for my "other fork". The other day i replaced the RC2 cart with the RC3 cart, also left out the spring (only running a spring on the X cart). So now i have a 66RC3X, and all i can say is Smooooth:thumbsup:

Ive taken photos (much better quality ones) of the process, and hope to have a how to up in the next few days


----------



## Horacek (Apr 20, 2009)

OP - I know its a LATE reply/post to this topic  however I've been offered a 06 66 SL fork to go with my 09/10 SX Trail frame for a trip to the Alps. 

Its a toss up between taking my 09 (open bath) Fox 36 Float R's or this fork however my worry is the 66 is quite a cumbersome and heavy fork? I love the nimble weight of the 36 but it can get overwhelmed on rocky trails. 

How much does it weigh? I'd say a lb heavier??


----------



## muvro (May 31, 2009)

My 06 66 SLs weigh 2.6kg. Hope that helps.


----------



## coil-n-oil (Jun 22, 2008)

If I had a time machine, I'd go back to the end of 2007 and buy every closeout priced 66 and 888 I could get my hands on.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Horacek said:


> OP - I know its a LATE reply/post to this topic  however I've been offered a 06 66 SL fork to go with my 09/10 SX Trail frame for a trip to the Alps.
> 
> Its a toss up between taking my 09 (open bath) Fox 36 Float R's or this fork however my worry is the 66 is quite a cumbersome and heavy fork? I love the nimble weight of the 36 but it can get overwhelmed on rocky trails.
> 
> How much does it weigh? I'd say a lb heavier??


My advice?
Get the 66 SL, throw in some freash oil and grease on the seals, call Marzocchi to buy a RC3 Cart, then retro fit it into the SL buy following the guide in my signature.

Weight will be about 2.55kg, and will FAR out perform a float R, the extra weight willl be negated by performance gains, and the 66 will be more durable as well


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

I put the rc3 cart on my 06 66 eta light and it been riding better than ever. I followed Nicks tutorial, simple just like an oil change. Thanks for giving me the idea.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow! This looks interesting. I have a 2006 66 Light ETA that I pulled out of the closet, and reinstalled on my Nomad. Unfortunately, the compression screw broke (found out this is not uncommon). I will definitely consider the RC3 if I decide to replace the cartridge (I am not a constant adjustment person, so I will see if the current setting is OK).

So, thanks Nick for the tutorial. And thanks ifouiripilay for letting us know it works specifically for the Light ETA.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet one Nickster


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey nick, awesome, any idea if this would also work on similar generation 888?


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

Considering doing this mod to my 66sl. How much better is the RC3 than the RC2? In what areas is it better?

I'm trying to decide between doing the RC3 mod or saving my $ for an Avy cart. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> Got a new 2006 66 SL yesterday to replace my 09 66 RC3, my 4th one that is now on its way back to the aussie distro for the same problems (creeking crown, sloppy bushings) I still like the Marzocchi forks for its open bath damper and RC3 cart. Well the 09 66 was just sitting round, and tonight i was tinkering, and had a brainwave that maybe i could swap the RC2 damper in the 2006 66 for the RC3 damper. Well i pulled both out, switched some bits round and BAM..
> 
> Got a bombproof 2006 chassis rocking the RC3 damper :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I see a certain 66 SL on e-bay, what did you end up replacing it with? Did the 09 finally start working right? Something else?

Also, anyone know how much the RC3 damper is from zoke? (yes I know I should just call!)


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

I paid $150 plus shipping for the damper a yr ago.


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

ifouiripilay said:


> I paid $150 plus shipping for the damper a yr ago.


I just ordered one for $160 +shipping. I'll find out soon enough, but can you comment on how you like the RC3 damper compared to the RC2? TIA


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

stiingya said:


> I see a certain 66 SL on e-bay, what did you end up replacing it with? Did the 09 finally start working right? Something else?
> 
> Also, anyone know how much the RC3 damper is from zoke? (yes I know I should just call!)


I replaced it with a 2007 66RC2X and converted the damper to RC3, fork rode amazing. But it was sold mid last year cause i dropped outta the sport for awhile, mostly rode my hardtail, but even that passion dropped abit, now however, im rediscovering the passion, have just finished building the rig, and she is rocking a 2011 66 RC3 Evo upgraded with a Ti spring. Am super excited about this fork, just from the scientific push up and down test, the damper feels so much better and controlled than the old RC3. Will be giving it a proper thrashing this weekend, cant wait to see how she goes


----------

